# no se como medir amperes con multimetro!!



## angeles85 (Oct 21, 2006)

hola amigos... la verdad son novato en estas cuestiones de electronica pero me llama grandementa la atención.. en esta ocasion tengo una gran duda... como puedo medir o calcualr los amperes con que trabaja un aparato eléctrico con un ultímetro ? ojalá me puedan ayudar se los voyt a agradecer muchisimo.... hasta pronto!!!


----------



## carlosC (Oct 21, 2006)

mira tambien soy nuevo pero creo saber como..solo tienes ke poner el multimetro en amperes primero ke nada, despues de donde kieras medir abres el circuito y ahi pones las puntas del amperimetro cerrando con estas el circuito..!!OJO¡¡ al medir corriente no conectes el amperimetro (o multimetro en pososicion de amperes) en paralelo ya se se kemara..espero me hayas entendido jeje si no aki estare pendiente.


----------



## pepepuerto (Oct 21, 2006)

Hola ,aqui paso una pagina sobre el tema, suerte saludos  
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Multímetro


----------

